# no start



## 48 aero (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok, here's the deal. Bought the car new. Over the course of 7 years the car has failed to start probably 8 times. By not start I mean will not turn over the motor, no solenoid click, got good headlights and dash lights. A few times I have let it sit and after hour or so will fire right up. Most of the time it requires a battery boost and it fires right up. Will go and load battery and its fully charged and tests good for cranking amps{750cca}. I have asked Nissan and according to them I'm the only one in the world with this problem,yea right! I'm convinced it is some kind of a glitch in the electronics. Of course it always when its mot inconvient and me with no volt meter to test. It has just happened twice in two weeks, so I now carry a jumper box, I've become tired of begging for a jump. Any ideas??


----------

